
Low-background steel - valgaze
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-background_steel
======
sevenless
The same kind of thing pays for archeology with ancient Roman lead:
[http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2010/apr/23/ancient...](http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2010/apr/23/ancient-
romans-join-neutrino-hunt)

------
donatj
So am I reading this correctly that there's no solution other than reusing old
steel?

~~~
Herodotus38
One ridiculous idea would be asteroid mining, although I'm not sure what the
background radiation would in an asteroid. Plus, the whole cost issue.

~~~
patall
why would you do that? They need uncontaminated steel not uncontaminated ore.
There is plenty of the latter on earth.

~~~
Herodotus38
One could grab an asteroid primarily composed of water ice, obtain oxygen via
hydrolysis and then use either earth mined iron or iron from a different
asteroid type. Like I said though the idea is ridiculous. I'm also not sure
how much nitrogen is needed in steel making or where the best extra planetary
source would be.

------
dclowd9901
Would pipes in my 1927 house be made of this brand of metal?

~~~
pmiller2
Unlikely. Even if you have galvanized steel pipes, it's a good bet they've
been replaced at some point since the house was built.

------
dave2000
It's a bit like Jazz (and to a lessor extent most other forms of music) from
before the 1980's, where they started that horrific over-production which made
it sound plasticy and homogenous.

~~~
Bromskloss
I'd love to hear an example of this recent jazz, if you have one.

~~~
dave2000
Pretty much any post 1980's Jazz. You can start off comparing Miles Davis's
Amandla with anything he was doing in the '60s or '70s (Live Evil, On the
Corner, Cellar Door Sessions etc). Herbie Hancock is another one who did stuff
both pre and post 1980.

Amandla still has some great tracks, and there's some great post 1980s Jazz
out there. But it always sounds like too much attention has been paid to how
much reverb there is, how much echo on the drums, and to limit how much the
guitar -if present- deviates from permitted parameters. Jazz from the '50s to
'70s doesn't have these problems, and a lot of it was extremely well recorded,
compared with all the dreadful sounding recordings of most rock from the '60s
and '70s.

